# Tom Platz and his Leg Workout!!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

*
Tom Platz.*
He was at his best nearly a qauter of a century ago he finished 3 in the 1981 MR.O,but no one since has matched Tom Platz???s combination of conscious-altering size and cross-striated definition.He was legendary for his workout intensity.He reports that while weighing less then 230 pounds, he squatted eight reps with 635 pounds and 52 reps with 350 pounds.On numerous occasions, he squatted for 10 minutes straight for more than 100 reps with 225 pounds.This might seem like hyperbole, if not the fact that platz is seen in a video shot in 1992 sqautting 495 pounds for 23 reps with his thighs going below parallel.
TOM PLATZ: SQAUT RULES
*1.Stretch thoroughly before beginning.
2.Go slowly below parallel.
3.Put everything you have into every set.
TOM PLATZ:LEG ROUTINE
EXCERSISE SETS REPS
SQAUT 8-12 5-20
HACK SQAUTS 5 10-15
LEG EXTENSIONS 5-8 10-15
LYING LEG CURLS 6-10 10-15
STANDING CALF RAISES 3-4 10-15
SEATED CALF RAISES 3-4 10-15
HACK MACHINE CALF RAISES 3-4 10-15*


This is a video of Platz doing 500lbs.
http://www.joeskopec.com/dontstealbandwidthwwwdotjoeskopecdotcomplatz.wmv


It's real funny, this guy had a clothing line a while back.
I wore his t-shirts through a lot of trainings.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2005)

He was awesome.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah he was. Have you ever seen the Total rebuild video(arnold going for 7th title in 1980)? he was huge!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *Tom Platz.*
> He was at his best nearly a qauter of a century ago he finished 3 in the 1981 MR.O,but no one since has matched Tom Platz???s combination of conscious-altering size and cross-striated definition.He was legendary for his workout intensity.He reports that while weighing less then 230 pounds, he squatted eight reps with 635 pounds and 52 reps with 350 pounds.On numerous occasions, he squatted for 10 minutes straight for more than 100 reps with 225 pounds.This might seem like hyperbole, if not the fact that platz is seen in a video shot in 1992 sqautting 495 pounds for 23 reps with his thighs going below parallel.
> TOM PLATZ: SQAUT RULES
> *1.Stretch thoroughly before beginning.*
> ...


So he believed in volume training huh...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

Platz was the man!!


SuperFlex, what exactly is it that I am taking?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Platz was the man!!
> 
> 
> SuperFlex, what exactly is it that I am taking?


What do you mean P


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> What do you mean P




above your avi you have "take that p-fuck".  What am I supposed to be taking?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> above your avi you have "take that p-fuck". What am I supposed to be taking?


hahahahaha I'm just messing with you bro. It's actually giving you props when you think about it...






...........


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> hahahahaha I'm just messing with you bro. It's actually giving you props when you think about it...




whatever.  I just thought it was funny.  I wanted to know what I was taking.  I was waiting for some sort of reply like "taking it in the ass" or something to that effect.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> whatever. I just thought it was funny. I wanted to know what I was taking. I was waiting for some sort of reply like "taking it in the ass" or something to that effect.


It's not Friday...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 21, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It's not Friday...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 23, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

>


OH YOU WANT IN HUH...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 24, 2005)

Not really know but if I can bring two friends I will!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 24, 2005)

Smith and Wesson


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2005)

XXL the ONLY man to ever live who even has a chance of being more hetero than SuperFlex is Jesus!


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> XXL the ONLY man to ever live who even has a chance of being more hetero than SuperFlex is Jesus!


If you read the bible you will clearly see that Jesus was a very Gay man.....


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you read the bible you will clearly see that Jesus was a very Gay man.....


Put my pecker back in your mouth and shut up!


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Put my pecker back in your mouth and shut up!


I knew it


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I knew it


No way in hell Foreman.......


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 25, 2005)

AHAHHAHAHAHA YOU TWO CRACK ME UPAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DAMN THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT.
 oh and back ontopic.










This is a good/funny gallery
http://www.drsquat.com/index.cfm?action=about&action2=picturegallery


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 25, 2005)

Platz was a great bodybuilder.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 25, 2005)

One of the best ever.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Foreman you are one sick puppy... 

Just because a man has a good or even great looking build/face/etc. doesn't mean you should lick his booty or even want to. Don't give in bro! That's  and !!! Homo...


----------

